# Interview with author Christer Bergström



## Andrew Arthy (Sep 3, 2022)

Hi,

Air War Publications recently interviewed author and military historian Christer Bergström, best known for his _Black Cross/Red Star_ book series about the Eastern Front air war. Here is a link to the interview, which might be of interest to forum members: Interview with Christer Bergström - Air War Publications

Cheers,
Andrew A.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------

